# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Brotaufstrich aus Thailand

## schiene

Vielleicht kennt es der ein oder andere und möchte es sich aufs 
Frühstücksbrötchen schmieren.
http://www.urlaubimglas.de/index.php?page=produkt

----------

::   39,9% Zucker. Bin Diabetiker. Also kein Urlaub im Glas.

René

----------


## Samuianer

> Der Aufstrich wird nach einem sehr alten, traditionellen Rezept hergestellt.
> Lassen Sie sich verwöhnen von diesem einzigartigen Geschmack



groeseren Bloedsinn habe ich noch nicht gelesen, keine Mensch hat auf Samui jemals Marmelade hergestellt oder bevor es Supermaerkte gab, sich irgendwas auf "Brot" gestrichen!

Der Hammer, wie bescheuert manche Leute doch sind!

----------


## Dieter

Nich taeuschen lassen! Das sind bestimmt zerquetschte Insekten mit Fischsauce   ::  .

----------

> groeseren Bloedsinn habe ich noch nicht gelesen, keine Mensch hat auf Samui jemals Marmelade hergestellt oder bevor es Supermaerkte gab, sich irgendwas auf "Brot" gestrichen!
> 
> Der Hammer, wie bescheuert manche Leute doch sind!


Der Typ ist Franzose. Und kocht das süße Zeug halt nach dem Rezept von Oma. Also SEINER Oma. Habe zumindest nicht gelesen, dass das Rezept "traditionell Thai" ist. Ist halt "traditionell Frensch".

Vielleicht gar nicht so blöd, die Geschäftidee. "Urlaub im Glas" ist schon mal gar nicht sooo übel. Wenn man sich überlegt, was die Leute so aus dem Urlaub an Schrott zurück schleppen, kann man das am Flughafen bestimmt gut verkaufen. Oder?

----------


## Erich

Hat schon mal jemand Fleischsalat auf Toast mit Erdbeermarmelade gegessen?

----------

Biste schwanger ?

René

----------

> Biste schwanger ?
> 
> René


Der war nicht schlecht.

----------


## Samuianer

> Der Typ ist Franzose. Und kocht das süße Zeug halt nach dem Rezept von Oma. Also SEINER Oma. Habe zumindest nicht gelesen, dass das Rezept "traditionell Thai" ist. Ist halt "traditionell Frensch".
> 
> Vielleicht gar nicht so blöd, die Geschäftidee. "Urlaub im Glas" ist schon mal gar nicht sooo übel. Wenn man sich überlegt, was die Leute so aus dem Urlaub an Schrott zurück schleppen, kann man das am Flughafen bestimmt gut verkaufen. Oder?



weri frensch!

Ist Alles O.k. ist aber ausschliesslich der Herstellungsort Samui, alles andere hat nix mit Samui zu tun!


Ich kenne das Zeuch, a. relativ teuer, b. unter Marmelade oder besser Konfituere verstehe ich was Anderes... z.B. Schwartau-Schwarzkirsch. 

Das Zeuchs ist Fruchtbrei...mit reichlich Zucker versetzt!

Die Fruechte z.B. duerften durchweg ebenfalls vom Festland stammen!

Aber hier, auch 'n Frosch:http://www.rhumdistillerie.com/en/historique.html er erwirbt sich wahre Verdienste!

@Erich: Himmel und Hoelle kenn ich, aber Wurstsalad mit Erdbeermarmelade ist 'ne neue Variante, muss so gut wie Weisswurst mit Eibenhonig sein.

----------


## schiene

@Samuianer
haste den Rum schon mal probiert?
http://www.rhumdistillerie.com/en/historique.html

Die Bungalows auf seiner Seite machen nen ganz netten Eindruck
http://www.r24.org/amazingsamui.com/sam ... c/details/

----------


## Samuianer

> @Samuianer
> haste den Rum schon mal probiert?
> http://www.rhumdistillerie.com/en/historique.html
> 
> Die Bungalows auf seiner Seite machen nen ganz netten Eindruck
> http://www.r24.org/amazingsamui.com/sam ... c/details/



ja, super Stoff! Nur liegt er mit fast 900TB fast doppelt so hoch wie der Preis einer Flasche Havana Club....! Oder einer guten Flasche Whisk(e)y!

Und das ist mir der Stoff nicht wert!

Ja, Bungalows hat er auch, nur sind die am "Aermel" der Welt und wenn der am destillieren ist...

----------

Ti Punch mit Rum Agricole (also aus Zuckerrohrsaft, nicht Melasse). Gute Sache das.

Warum darf der nicht mehr produzieren? Da geht mein Geschäftsmodell den Bach runter.

----------


## Samuianer

> Ti Punch mit Rum Agricole (also aus Zuckerrohrsaft, nicht Melasse). Gute Sache das.
> 
> Warum darf der nicht mehr produzieren? Da geht mein Geschäftsmodell den Bach runter.




Keine Ahnung, wo haste das her?


ja, ja aus Zuckerrohrsaft!

----------


## Dieter

femme agricole scheints auf alle Faelle noch genug zu geben   ::  .

----------

> Keine Ahnung, wo haste das her?


Steht auf der HP. Sie hätten nur ein Jahr lang produzieren dürfen.

Auch komisch, dass man "Rhum agricole" nicht auf das Etikett scheiben darf. Angeblich Thai-Gesetz?

Hätte ja eher getippt, dass der Ausdruck reserviert für Rum aus Zuckerrohrsaft aus den alten französischen Kolonien ist. Üblicherweise wird Rum ja aus Melasse gemacht, nicht aus Zuckerrohr. Wobei der "Agricole" einen ganz besonderen Geschmack hat, ganz anders als sonstiger Rum. Und wobei "Bacardi" nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Rum zu tun hat. Das ist ja eher Wodka aus Melasse. Das nur am Rande.

----------


## Erich

> Hat schon mal jemand Fleischsalat auf Toast mit Erdbeermarmelade gegessen?


Als ich das gesehen habe, war mir auch eher nach 


Frischer Spargel - allerbeste deutsche Qualität war auch nix, aber dann ordentlich Tomatenketchup drauf und schon wars lecker.  ::  

Auflösung später   ::

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Erich
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand Fleischsalat auf Toast mit Erdbeermarmelade gegessen?
> 
> 
> Als ich das gesehen habe, war mir auch eher nach 
> 
> 
> Frischer Spargel - allerbeste deutsche Qualität war auch nix, aber dann ordentlich Tomatenketchup drauf und schon wars lecker.


Ich würde Nußnougat statt Erdbeer wagen, aber Spargel mit Ketchup   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> groeseren Bloedsinn habe ich noch nicht gelesen, kein Mensch hat auf Samui jemals Marmelade hergestellt .......


Dass du dich hierin nicht taeuscht!  


Von den kleineren bungalowanlagen wurde mitte bis ende der 80er ananasmarmelade im wok "gekocht" ! (Stimmt's Willi Wacker?)  
Da gab es sehrwohl schon _bestfood_-jam zu kaufen. 
Damals kostete der kilo ananas 2-6 Baht.(saisonal bedingt)


Gut ist das hier:

Pineapple-Mango Jam
1 big pineapple
2 mangoes
1 tsp of cinnamon
1 tsp of ginger powder
sugar (1:1 for sugar and fruits combined)

Peel and chop the pineapples. 
Do the same for the mangoes. 
Macerate the fruits with sugar and spices for an hour. 
Cook slowly for an hour medium fire.

TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

servus Wolfgang   :: 


...jo und an den Banana Cake kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern 
von den Ganja Cookies mal ganz zu schweigen   :: 

mann, da erinnerste mich an alte Zeiten
fast 8 halbe Jahre an Lamai
Aloha, Bungalow Bill...

manchmal trauere ich wirklich den alten Zeiten nach   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Ich verruehre immer die suesse (dickfluessige) Dosenmilch mit Ovaltine-Pulver. Beim richtigen Mischungsverhaeltnis kommt es sehr gut auf heissem Toast mit Butter.
Zu heissen Banana-Fritters ist es unschlagbar.

----------


## jojo

> Ich verruehre immer die suesse (dickfluessige) Dosenmilch mit Ovaltine-Pulver. Beim richtigen Mischungsverhaeltnis kommt es sehr gut auf heissem Toast mit Butter.
> Zu heissen Banana-Fritters ist es unschlagbar.


Machste das auch hier in Deutschland?

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Ich verruehre immer die suesse (dickfluessige) Dosenmilch mit Ovaltine-Pulver. Beim richtigen Mischungsverhaeltnis kommt es sehr gut auf heissem Toast mit Butter.
> Zu heissen Banana-Fritters ist es unschlagbar.
> 
> 
> Machste das auch hier in Deutschland?


Noe!

----------

